#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Definitions of common Words

## baazigar

*Definitions of common Words*

Atom Bomb: An invention made to end all inventions.

*Boss:* Someone who is early when you are late and late when you are early.

*Cigarette:* A pinch of tobacco rolled in paper with fire at one end & a fool on the other.

*Classic:* A book which people praises, but do not read.

*College:* A place where some pursue learning and others learn pursuing.

*Committee:* Individuals who can do nothing individually and sit to decide that nothing can be done together.

*Compromise:* The art of dividing a cake in such a way that everybody believes he got the biggest piece.

*Conference:* The confusion of one man multiplied by the number present.

*Conference Room:* A place where everybody talks, nobody listens & everybody disagrees later on.





  Similar Threads: The Words You Should Know to Sound Smart- 1200 Essential Words Engineering definitions pdf Free Download 400 Must-have Words for the TOEFL Do Not Mix Words With Your Mood.. Definitions Of Terms Used In Mechanical Industry

----------

